# Front black grille cleaning advice



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick question about best product or approach for cleaning the front grille (and also rear V6 valance). I think it's fair to say it's often overlooked as when rushing the mitt over the car I don't think of the grille as being a cleanable item! Is that just me?! Then when the car dries it looks filthy - which is hardly suprising seeing as front end bears the brunt of all road filth.

Does anyone have any advice for cleaning it? Perhaps just be a bit more diligent with the sponge, it's just very fiddly! Perhaps get the sponge in, then after dress it with something? Would my Megs tyre dresser diluted be a good idea? Perhaps I need some of that aerospace stuff people rave about.

Tips appreciated, as my front grille looking rubbish compared to shiny waxed rest of car!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I wash the grubbiest parts of the car, like the grille, towards the end. I just run the corner of the sponge horizontally along the grille getting roughly between the vertical gaps. I let it dry itself pretty much, then just microfibre between once it's dried itself a lot. Sparkles every time.

For the valance I just wash, dry, and every few weeks I'm now using some 303 Aerospace Protectant on it to keep the plastic looking new.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I wash the grubbiest parts of the car, like the grille, towards the end. I just run the corner of the sponge horizontally along the grille getting roughly between the vertical gaps. I let it dry itself pretty much, then just microfibre between once it's dried itself a lot. Sparkles every time.
> 
> For the valance I just wash, dry, and every few weeks I'm now using some 303 Aerospace Protectant on it to keep the plastic looking new.


Cheers scooby - sounds pretty common sense! Can you get that aerospace stuff from Halfords?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure. I got mine as part of a bulk order from CleanYourCar, though that's not an advert since they've not replied to any enquiry emails since.

The grille really doesn't need anything doing to it apart from getting the dust off and buffing off dried water marks, oh and of course it's been quite well soaked with all the run-off suds and water from the bonnet before I get to it.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

aerospace 303 or......... clearkote vanilla moose wax hand glaze is great, this stuff almost made mine look like a qs grille!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

JNmercury00 said:


> aerospace 303 or......... clearkote vanilla moose wax hand glaze is great, this stuff almost made mine look like a qs grille!


How do you find the moose wax lasts?


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

Peanut butter, it's great. On my 206 I was go na use back to black on the trim but didn't want to mess up the paint. Then I heard about peanut butter. The oils make the grill nice and shiny too. And when White marks from polish get into to trim it take that off too. I used it on my 3bar when I fitted it 2 weeks ago and it's still shiny. On my 206 it stayed clean on the trim till I next polished it and it got the odd White mark on it then just reapplyed. You just get a little bit on a cloth and rub it into the plastic.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

TT Ade said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > aerospace 303 or......... clearkote vanilla moose wax hand glaze is great, this stuff almost made mine look like a qs grille!
> ...


it's good, couldn't tell you specifically how long because i think i only applied it to my grill once!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

physiojlb said:


> Peanut butter, it's great. On my 206 I was go na use back to black on the trim but didn't want to mess up the paint. Then I heard about peanut butter. The oils make the grill nice and shiny too. And when White marks from polish get into to trim it take that off too. I used it on my 3bar when I fitted it 2 weeks ago and it's still shiny. On my 206 it stayed clean on the trim till I next polished it and it got the odd White mark on it then just reapplyed. You just get a little bit on a cloth and rub it into the plastic.


Another vote for the peanut butter, just make sure its the smooth type :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And get some nice bread to take it off with too :wink:


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

mav696 said:


> Another vote for the peanut butter, just make sure its the smooth type :wink:


Yeah the smooth type! and it does smell nice for a day or two too lol.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

tyre foam and a microfibre cloth, spray it on, leave it for about a minute, then work it in with you cloth between the gaps.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> tyre foam and a microfibre cloth, spray it on, leave it for about a minute, then work it in with you cloth between the gaps.


That's the approach I'll try I think but with some Megs Gel on a MF cloth. I tried getting in there with a sponge at weekend, and giving a good dry with a waffle towel although still looks grubby after. More effort required!

As much as I like the idea of putting peanut butter on the car, it just sounds wrong!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Peanut butter is super-sticky. Surely it's harder to get that out of the corners and gaps than it is to just wipe the dirt out? :?


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

you actually just use a small amount and rub it into the plastic, all it is really is natural oils so its like oiling the plastic much like the lquid leather conditioner. you don't have to get it off hence the smell stays for a day or two if you get close enough but normally you can't.


----------



## scotty_TT (Feb 6, 2010)

one thing i would say is to watch any oily runs down the paintwork with using any back to black products or tyre shines.

it looks worse having runs down the front bumper than it is having a slighly grey grill.


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

That's y I go for the peanut butter everytime!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

any chance peanut butter might work as cat deterrent?


----------

